# Lake Russell WMA



## Wornout Trails (Nov 19, 2004)

Spent yesterday in and around Lake Russell  WMA (57,000 Acre).  If you plan to hunt there next week, expect to be with a large crowd of hunters (approx. 1000 on opening day.) How much floresent Orange can a hunter have on??There has been only one Black Bear killed there in the last 3 years, it was shot by a boy on the Parent/Child Hunt in 2003.  The National Forest Ranger I talked with claims there are some very large bucks on the WMA


----------

